
What I Love About Ubuntu Unity - Garbage
http://www.muktware.com/blogs/3159/what-i-love-about-ubuntu-unity
======
xxqs
quite interesting, and I hope the user experience will improve with time.

At the moment, my wife, a totally nontechnical person, had a very negative
feedback after she had to use a most fresh Ubuntu netbook instead of the oldy
gnome desktop in ubuntu 10.10. So, I tend to believe that greaat thinking and
technical design is put into Unity, but the current users are struggling a bit
with the new UI

